
Salon asks readers to pick their poison: ads or crypto mining - baus
https://www.engadget.com/2018/02/13/salon-readers-choose-ads-or-crypto-mining/
======
ddingus
Or, no Salon.

~~~
qbrass
That's my favorite.

~~~
ddingus
Mine too.

Cheers guys.

